# DIY Post Trim Turbo Surface Skimmer



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

When I prune stem plants, the foreground etc, inevitably there ends up being a ton of tiny plant clippings, leaves
etc floating around the tank. Its a royal pain to fish it all out with a net. So, here's a solution.

Parts needed:
Powerhead
Bottle
Filter foam

Cut the bottom off the bottle and stuff the filter foam into it.
Attach the bottle to the powerhead's INTAKE.
Invert it and stick it inside your tank - just slightly below the surface.
It sucks all the debris into itself, the foam traps it, clean water exits the powerhead. In a few minutes,
your water is pristine again. The heck with that net!



















I just pruned my hairgrass foreground in my 215G tank. Stuck this fella on there for 10 minutes
and it cleaned up the mess for me. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

BTW - not my idea - saw it in an old Aquajournal picture in the background.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice! Now maybe a full 215G tank shot?


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

That is an awesome idea! I'm stealing it!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Genius idea. Great stuff.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Too cool. I bet I can get rid of my duckweed with that! .. or at least control it!  I'm gonna get me a small powerhead today!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> Too cool. I bet I can get rid of my duckweed with that! .. or at least control it!  I'm gonna get me a small powerhead today!


I somehow managed to get rid of my duckweed, but this idea would have made it much, much, much easier. We should make and sell these and call them the "Duckweeder".


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got the pump today and it's fantastic! I still have a little duckweed in the tank, but most of it's gone. I got a pump that pumped 120gph. Maybe I should have gotten a more powerful one. Course with this one I can use it on my smaller tanks. What a great idea! I stuck a rubber band on the inlet to tighten the seal between the bottle and my pump. Worked great! Plumber's tape would probably work better. Thanks for a great idea!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad it worked for your duckweed. I used a MJ1200 - 295GPH - but like you said - a smaller pump will work with a small tank too.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Dude, you are freaking awesome!!!!! You just busted Amano new prototype gadget. hahaha
Just curious, which journal number?

Thanh


----------



## LIONHEAD (Nov 29, 2007)

BRAVO.....What a great idea......I'm also stealing it.......thanks.....


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> Dude, you are freaking awesome!!!!! You just busted Amano new prototype gadget. hahaha
> Just curious, which journal number?
> 
> Thanh


I'll find that for you today...


----------

